# Newb w/ CNC Area Clear.  contour -vs- uni-directional. Clear choice?



## countryguy (Jun 2, 2014)

Evening everyone! Honestly I do wish I knew more in certain areas and could contribute more here but I love to read ya'll on "today's posts". 

So I'm into phase 2 of my learning. more Axe stuff...  Time to learn Cad to CAM & Area Clears. (image below). With area-clear via DolphinCAM Mill Pro I have several options but most of all I wonder if there is a clear choice to using contour (goround 360' till clear) or the Uni directional with longer run time, but offers X positive attriutes? Maybe less stress, better finish, something I assume besides preference?? Setup is a .675 5 flute Carbide. 15% stepover which I've seen work well w/ my Mill, cutter and this 1045 steel.   Note- Both methods are set to climb mill as well.  I can also ramp in, zigzag in.

  I planned on trying each method upon one side since I have two to mess up     Thought I would ask here as well. Any clear winner to the method in your humble opinion?

I have a small hobby 2hp mill. It is not the most rigid as yet but fun! 
Looking forward to the simulation and then getting into this towards the middle of the week.


----------

